

Why You Should Work With Consultants - pizu
https://medium.com/on-startups/3aabefafe01d

======
krmmalik
This is interesting. I've started out in digital and start-up consulting in
the last 6 months or so, since i feel consulting suits me best, but recently
i've been having second thoughts. Especially since i'm in the UK, and possibly
the kind of companies that might want to work with me are probably in high
tech hubs or similar.

But the blog has given me new food for thought.

